# Programm-Icon ändern



## joschika77 (7. Okt 2003)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich die Kaffeetasse im Programmkopf durch ein Icon ersetzen?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## jptc.org (7. Okt 2003)

Auf dem JFrame Deiner Anwendung sollte es eigentlich die Methode setIconImage geben. Mit Hilfe dieser Methode kann man das Icon eigentlich ändern.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## joschika77 (7. Okt 2003)

Das habe ich schon probiert.
Er sagt dann "Erstellen eines statischen Verweises für das nichtstatischen Feld icon nicht möglich"
Ich rufe in der main uv.setIconImage(icon); auf.
Was kann das sein?
Muß das eigentlich ein bild.ico sein?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## joschika77 (7. Okt 2003)

Icon icon;
//oder
ImageIcon icon;

icon = "Bilder/test.ico"; 
//oder
icon  = new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("Bilder/test.ico"));

uv.setIconImage(icon);

Wie soll das denn aussehen?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## Gast (2. Dez 2008)

Das folgende funktioniert auch, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich ein test.ico einbinden kann, das liegt im selben Ordner und wird völlig ignoriert, wenn ich das jpg im Code gegen ico austausche.

```
import javax.swing.*;

public class Bilddarstellung extends JFrame
{
  public Bilddarstellung ()
  {
    super("JLabel");
    JPanel panel = new JPanel();
    ImageIcon img = new ImageIcon("test.jpg"); //Man sieht, mit dem jpg gehts auch und gif ebenso !
    JLabel lab = new JLabel("OK");
    lab.setIcon(img);
    lab.setIconTextGap(10);
    
    panel.add(lab);
    setContentPane(panel);
  }
  
  public static void main(String[]args)
  {
    Bilddarstellung ml = new Bilddarstellung ();
    ml.setSize(552,406);
    ml.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    ml.setVisible(true);
  }
}
```


----------



## Gast (2. Dez 2008)

Das folgende funktioniert auch, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich ein test.ico einbinden kann, das liegt im selben Ordner und wird völlig ignoriert, wenn ich das jpg im Code gegen ico austausche.

```
import javax.swing.*;

public class Bilddarstellung extends JFrame
{
  public Bilddarstellung ()
  {
    super("JLabel");
    JPanel panel = new JPanel();
    ImageIcon img = new ImageIcon("test.jpg"); //Man sieht, mit dem jpg gehts auch und gif ebenso !
    JLabel lab = new JLabel("OK");
    lab.setIcon(img);
    lab.setIconTextGap(10);
    
    panel.add(lab);
    setContentPane(panel);
  }
  
  public static void main(String[]args)
  {
    Bilddarstellung ml = new Bilddarstellung ();
    ml.setSize(552,406);
    ml.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    ml.setVisible(true);
  }
}
```


----------



## tuxedo (2. Dez 2008)

Wieso der Umstand mit ICO wenn GIF und Co. funktionieren und von jeden 0815 Editor bearbeitet und erstellt werden können, wohingegen ICO schon ein etwas "umständlicheres" Format darstellt?!

- Alex


----------

